# Rideshare Drivers Who Love The Job and Aren't Bitter



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Rideshare Drivers Who Love The Job and Aren't Bitter*

The following is a list of drivers who fit the criteria




.




.





.




.





.





.



wait, that was a serious question?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I love the job and am not bitter... am I the only one?

LIFE TIP: DO what you LOVE and LOVE what you DO and if you don't love it, do something else!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> I love the job and am not bitter... am I the only one?
> 
> LIFE TIP: DO what you LOVE and LOVE what you DO and if you don't love it, do something else!


I enjoy driving so much that I volunteer at a music festival. My crew there drives for performers.

Driving for Uber is a step higher than that in terms of pay. But not a very big one.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Imagine choosing to do something out of your own free will and then spend your time being bitter. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Imagine choosing to do something out of your own free will and then spend your time being bitter. 🤷‍♂️


When you are HUNGRY, and need MONEY, you have several choices.
Rob and steal (gotta live in SF, NYC, Seattle, LA, Chicago, DC, etc).
Get on the gov't dole.
Or, work.
And you may have to do a job that you don't like.
Because ... well, because yer hungry.
Sometimes we must choose the lesser of the evils.

So, the honest person will work. And hate life.

I know it's hard for the elite to imagine ... but, hello ... reality.

.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I love the job. When I'm doing it for a few extra dollars on some random weekend.

This rideshare stuff is not a career. With a career, you have legitimate options and room for advancement. You have the ability to negotiate a salary, and benefits. With Uber and Lyft, you are spinning around like a ball on the roulette wheel, never quite knowing where you're landing next. Maybe it's a big $20 tip, or maybe it's a minimum fare passenger who falsely reports that you made an inappropriate comment.

Careers don't have that level of volatility and unpredictability. Hell, even the part-time job I have driving a cargo van around for an education agency provides me much more stability than Uber/Lyft ever did.

So, I do Uber/Lyft and enjoy it...precisely because I'm not doing it as my job.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I love the job. When I'm doing it for a few extra dollars on some random weekend.
> 
> This rideshare stuff is not a career. With a career, you have legitimate options and room for advancement. You have the ability to negotiate a salary, and benefits. With Uber and Lyft, you are spinning around like a ball on the roulette wheel, never quite knowing where you're landing next. Maybe it's a big $20 tip, or maybe it's a minimum fare passenger who falsely reports that you made an inappropriate comment.
> 
> ...


That's kind of where I was when I was driving.
I felt like ... I'll do the job to the best of my ability. I will do a good job. IF it's not good enough they'll tell me to go away, and that's ok. I have had 'shit jobs' before, and found that they are easy to replace. 
When i got the threatening emails I would yawn. If I got up the next day and my ap didn't load, (and there were time when that happened, for days) "oh well", and I'd find something else to do. If it did load, I'd work.
Simple. I really didn't GAF either way. 

I always responded to their complaints the same way they'd respond to mine; crickets.
I really could NOT give less of a ****.

And, if I was in a bad mood, or tired, or whatever ... I didn't drive.
It was a fair relationship in that regard.
We treated each other with equal disrespect.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I always responded to their complaints the same way they'd respond to mine; crickets.
> I really could NOT give less of a ****.


That's the best way to approach this gig, because once you start caring about meaningless star ratings and bullsh*t AR% then Uber/Lyft has you by the balls.

I recently signed up for GrubHub and Door Dash. Delivering food isn't all that fun (I like the random conversation with strangers better) but the money per mile is so much better on the delivery apps. If I were going to use my personal vehicle to make money, it would probably be from delivering stuff. There seems to be less static in that line of work, whereas drunk/entitled paxholes can really screw you in a hurry.

Luckily, I get paid decent money to drive a vehicle owned by a state agency. That's the shrewdest way to make money driving...by using a vehicle in which you have absolutely zero financial liability.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> When you are HUNGRY, and need MONEY, you have several choices.
> Rob and steal (gotta live in SF, NYC, Seattle, LA, Chicago, DC, etc).
> Get on the gov't dole.
> Or, work.
> ...


I think you miss the point. Plenty of opportunity to do a million different things in this world. Sticking with something you hate is on you, not the job or the employer. Doesn't matter what rung of the economic ladder you're on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> I think you miss the point. Plenty of opportunity to do a million different things in this world. Sticking with something you hate is on you, not the job or the employer. Doesn't matter what rung of the economic ladder you're on.


You live in a different world than me.
It's obvious.

No put down to that ... it's just perspective.
You have had different experiences, you come from a different place.

What part of N. Cali you in?
Moraga? San Ramon? Dublin? Los Gatos?

I don't hold my shot glass with the little pinky extended, ya know?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I don't hold my shot glass with the little pinky extended, ya know?


I grew up in a lower middle class family. Always had a job or two going since I was ten. Paid my way through college twice. Never had anything handed to me. And I don't drink, so wouldn't know about shot glasses, extended pinkies, or other excuses people use for not working hard. 

People like to use where they come from as an excuse for where they end up. Sorry, that's bullshit. The choices you make are what matters, and there is no guarantee on success.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> I grew up in a lower middle class family. Always had a job or two going since I was ten. Paid my way through college twice. Never had anything handed to me. And I don't drink, so wouldn't know about shot glasses, extended pinkies, or other excuses people use for not working hard.
> 
> People like to use where they come from as an excuse for where they end up. Sorry, that's bullshit. The choices you make are what matters, and there is no guarantee on success.


you are young and privileged


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> you are young and privileged


I'm neither, but thanks for assuming.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

NorCalPhil said:


> Sticking with something you hate is on you, not the job or the employer.


That is especially true right now, as millions of readily-available jobs exist with decent wages that would have been thought impossible just a few years ago. I strongly advise anyone looking to upgrade jobs to get moving right now. This "employees' market" isn't going to last forever, and once it goes away, it may never come back.

Automation is going to render millions of jobs extinct within the next decade. If you're not cashing in on the huge advantage workers have right now, you'll probably regret that decision in a couple of years.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> You live in a different world than me.


If you'd like your world to be different, come on down to Texas. I moved here from the Los Angeles area in the late 90s and haven't regretted it.

I got transferred here and accepted the move, because I had already experienced being unemployed in L.A., and I figured it would a better alternative. Turns out to have been a good choice.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> you are young and privileged





NorCalPhil said:


> I'm neither, but thanks for assuming.


Then you are old and ignorant -- even worse.

Good people sometimes have bad things happen to them.
It's not always a matter of choice.
Sometimes, it's a matter of fate, and guts.
The guts to take on a shit job so that you can feed yourself and your family.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> If you'd like your world to be different, come on down to Texas. I moved here from the Los Angeles area in the late 90s and haven't regretted it.
> 
> I got transferred here and accepted the move, because I had already experienced being unemployed in L.A., and I figured it would a better alternative. Turns out to have been a good choice.


Oh, I was ALL SET to do just that.
The job I was at kind of went to hell. It was a tie as to whether I quit or was fired; and I'm sure it depends on who you ask. 
But, as it turns out ... I have a pretty good rep in my chosen field, and as soon as it was discovered that I was 'unattached', the phone started ringing.

At first it was "Do you wanna work for us?" No, I'm leaving the state.
Then it was was, "How much to change your mind?" Nothing. I'm leaving the state.
Then it was, "How about this large amount of money?" No thank you, I'm leaving the state.
Then it was, "How about an obscene amount of money" Really, no, thanks but I'm leaving.
Then it was, "How about an obscene amt of money, a new company truck and fuel, and a free place to live, and utilities, and medical and dental and, and _what the hell do you want_?" And I said, "Let's talk."

We were able to work something out that included profit sharing.

So, I'm 'stuck' here I guess.
They won't let me leave.

But, seriously, I was making arrangements to ship the wife's SUV, and getting bids on movers.
We had a house in escrow. Already gone baby.
In my mind, I was already gone right up till the end of the year.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

"Rideshare Drivers Who Love The Job and Aren't Bitter" are plentiful. They are the New drivers among us. They haven't been burned by Uber/Lyft _yet _and haven't _had it up to here_ with Pax antics.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Then you are old and ignorant -- even worse.
> 
> Good people sometimes have bad things happen to them.
> It's not always a matter of choice.
> ...


Well aren't you a peach! Must suck to lose at life and blame everything else. I wish you luck nevertheless.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> Well aren't you a peach! Must suck to lose at life and blame everything else. I wish you luck nevertheless.


[email protected]
I don’t think UberBastid is losing at life. He sounds a hell of a lot happier than you do.
Sure some times you have to start from a low place. Then you have to decide if you are going to whine and cry like an entitled brat or pull up your big girl panties and improve your lot in life.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> [email protected]
> I don’t think UberBastid is losing at life. He sounds a hell of a lot happier than you do.
> Sure some times you have to start from a low place. Then you have to decide if you are going to whine and cry like an entitled brat or pull up your big girl panties and improve your lot in life.


He probably isn't, but his weird insistence that people can't improve their own lot in life is just odd. Whatever. I'm plenty happy though, no worries. My shit jobs are long in my past.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Then it was, "How about an obscene amt of money, a new company truck and fuel, and a free place to live, and utilities, and medical and dental and, and _what the hell do you want_?" And I said, "Let's talk."


Well, there you go. For that, I probably would have stayed too. Okay fine, I'd have grabbed the previous offer. LOL

Back in 1995 when I was between jobs, I had at least four interviews with a large oil company. One that BP later bought.

I interviewed for a pipeline controller job in Carson, an environmental auditor job in downtown LA, and two engineering jobs in terminals. One in San Diego and in the Bay Area. When I interviewed downtown, one of the co-workers I interviewed with said "I hope you get the job."

On the terminal jobs, I was on the short list of 4 people, for the two jobs. They flew me up there for the interview. While I was there, I looked around at housing.

And then *nothing* happened. Nada. Zilch. I would have taken any of the positions. They all were a good fit.

Years later, I found out that a former co-worker of mine got the Bay Area job. And then a while after that, he died in a plane crash on his way home from vacation. (Alaska Air, going from LA to SFO)

Sometimes you just never know how things are going to turn out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, there you go. For that, I probably would have stayed too. Okay fine, I'd have grabbed the previous offer. LOL
> 
> Smetimes you just never know how things are going to turn out.


True.
True enough.
There are so many things that are totally out of our control.
And so many things that happen in the background that we never know about.

But, I've noticed that 'negotiating' from a position of 'I don't GAF either way' is a very strong position.
I really had my shit packed, and we were ready to go.
I really didn't wanna stay, somebody had to MAKE me stay.

It is kinda flattering ... in a way. 
But, I can't let my head get all swollen, I gotta deliver now.
LoL


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Whatever. I'm plenty happy though, no worries. My shit jobs are long in my past.


Good.
Mine are too, I hope.
But, "The best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry" and everything goes to shit and you can lose it all. In an instant. I've had it happen, I've seen it happen.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

That "not bitter" thing really lasted long...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> But, "The best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry" and everything goes to shit and you can lose it all. In an instant. I've had it happen, I've seen it happen.


Oh yes, we all have, if we're being honest about things.

I'm not a religious person, but "Man plans, God laughs."


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> I love the job and am not bitter... am I the only one?
> 
> LIFE TIP: DO what you LOVE and LOVE what you DO and if you don't love it, do something else!


I tried that, then I realized not much call for street performance naked porn, so I'm stuck doing other jobs


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> *Rideshare Drivers Who Love The Job and Aren't Bitter*


I'm not bitter, I just hate other humans


----------



## Trippy (8 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


>


Brilliant 😂


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Imagine choosing to do something out of your own free will and then spend your time being bitter. 🤷‍♂️


Best way to look at things.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> I love the job and am not bitter... am I the only one?
> 
> LIFE TIP: DO what you LOVE and LOVE what you DO and if you don't love it, do something else!


Oh now you're just being silly. I bet you you just say that to all the pedophiles and rapist


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> He probably isn't, but his weird insistence that people can't improve their own lot in life is just odd. Whatever. I'm plenty happy though, no worries. My shit jobs are long in my past.


You are fortunate then. Bastid was saying how sometimes you can do everything right, and things don’t work out. And if you aren’t in your 40s and 50s, then you may not have experienced ageism. Ageism is not an excuse. It’s a fact!

I lost my career during the Great Recession. Went to hell and back, and I already had 2 degrees (undergrad and masters). I worked full time, as I went to school full-time.

Yet during the recession, employers wouldn’t touch you if you were out of work for 6 months, not even temp jobs. They insinuated I was lazy. My friends and family kept telling me it was my fault. The ones who stood by me were my former co-workers. I was even turned down for a pizza delivery job and cleaning job. I used to work in nonprofit, which was one of the hardest hit areas. 

I returned to professional work 2 years ago. I had to return to a former professional job knowing how toxic it was just to get my foot back in the professional field. I was a gig driver for years. Now I’m in a different industry. I’m in my early 50s but found a company that hired mostly older workers. That is rare! So be thankful for what you have but realize you’re not special.

Millions of people endured what I did. And that’s why many, like me became gig workers. I loved it for a time. But even before Covid hit, I knew it was time to get out. I have awesome memories though!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yet during the recession, employers wouldn’t touch you if you were out of work for 6 months, not even temp jobs. They insinuated I was lazy. My friends and family kept telling me it was my fault. The ones who stood by me were my former co-workers. I was even turned down for a pizza delivery job and cleaning job. I used to work in nonprofit, which was one of the hardest hit areas.
> 
> I returned to professional work 2 years ago. I had to return to a former professional job knowing how toxic it was just to get my foot back in the professional field.


I'm really sorry that you had to go through that. It sucks. I'm glad I didn't have that problem during the Great Recession.

I got laid off from a professional job at the end of February 2009. I had a great job and a decent boss, and he kept me on as long as he could. He got told by higher ups that they were transferring somebody they wanted to keep into my job, somebody who didn't have the skill set for it.

I was fortunate that right before I got my notice, I got a call from the job I ended up moving to, and it turned out well. But even then, they didn't hire me until in May, so I was unemployed more than two months. I seriously considered retiring, since I was already close to 60.

I know what you mean about taking a job you didn't want to. Back in 1982, I took a job that I wouldnt have, because I had dependents and a mortgage. Had to pay the bills somehow.

I remember going into a meeting with a prospective client with that boss. I had started in September, and it was now January. He said, "If they ask you how long you've been with the company, tell them 'two years.' Because it was last year and this year."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm really sorry that you had to go through that. It sucks. I'm glad I didn't have that problem during the Great Recession.
> 
> I got laid off from a professional job at the end of February 2009. I had a great job and a decent boss, and he kept me on as long as he could. He got told by higher ups that they were transferring somebody they wanted to keep into my job, somebody who didn't have the skill set for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Glad it all worked out for you! I think the 82 recession was really bad but I wasn’t of working age during that one, unless you count babysitting. So it must’ve been tough for you with dependents. And the other recessions after that, I was young enough that most employers wanted me, until the Great Recession. Sounds like you had a terrific boss!

My life is completely different now, and most things have changed for the better. I was never materialistic, but now I’m very frugal. I am worried though that the recession looming will be worse than anything I experienced.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Sounds like you had a terrific boss!


I really did. We're still friends on Facebook - he retired not too long after that himself.

It was just over a year later when they called me and asked me if I wanted I wanted to interview to get my old job back. I met with them, and it went well. (The interview was with the replacement for my old boss.)

But I decided to stay with my new job. I did use their offer to get my salary raised up some at the new place though.



Invisible said:


> So it must’ve been tough for you with dependents.


Yes, it did kind of suck, to put it mildly.



Invisible said:


> I was never materialistic, but now I’m very frugal. I am worried though that the recession looming will be worse than anything I experienced.


I think that's very understandable. I guess it goes without saying... I had always been considered by my parents to be a little bit of a cheapskate before that. But afterward... Well, let's just say that I let out a wee bit more of my Scotch-Irish ancestry. 

Cheap? Nahhh, just, um, frugal. That's it, frugal. LOL


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> Imagine choosing to do something out of your own free will and then spend your time being bitter. 🤷‍♂️


My neighbor commented recently, he still does rideshare because he enjoys the people, but he’s bitter and spiteful because of how these companies treat drivers.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> My neighbor commented recently, he still does rideshare because he enjoys the people, but he’s bitter and spiteful because of how these companies treat drivers.


I get that. Also why I don't use these services personally.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> enjoys the people, but he’s bitter and spiteful


Sounds lovely.
Where do I sign up?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Here's an older one, memories for some, new to others:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You are fortunate then. Bastid was saying how sometimes you can do everything right, and things don’t work out. And if you aren’t in your 40s and 50s, then you may not have experienced ageism. Ageism is not an excuse. It’s a fact!
> 
> I lost my career during the Great Recession. Went to hell and back, and I already had 2 degrees (undergrad and masters). I worked full time, as I went to school full-time.
> 
> ...


Ageism. A bad manager quickly learns that recent college grads have nothing to compare him with. He also learns that old hands see him for the clown he is.

You know you are incompetent.
I know you are incompetent.
Now you know that I know you are incompetent.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Ageism. A bad manager quickly learns that recent college grads have nothing to compare him with. He also learns that old hands see him for the clown he is.
> 
> You know you are incompetent.
> I know you are incompetent.
> Now you know that I know you are incompetent.


Yes very true. Sometimes the ones who are managers have their jobs because they’ve yes men and are similar to the upper management. That leads to too many clowns in a business.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes very true. Sometimes the ones who are managers have their jobs because they’ve yes men and are similar to the upper management. That leads to too many clowns in a business.


Yes man clowns have their uses.

patsy comes to mind.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Doug the *Uber* driver...does he sign up for _extra rides_, or doesn't he?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Doug the *Uber* driver...does he sign up for _extra rides_, or doesn't he?


I dropped out when I heard Denny's manager.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> I dropped out when I heard Denny's manager.


Oh, sorry man, didn't mean for you to get called out. (like it's video 3) But 4, if you can hang on 4 is a killer.

1: 



2: 



3. 



4.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If there's no T & A ... I am not willing to invest the time.
At MY age ... time is very valuable.

.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I love the job and I am *also* bitter.

Just because it is the best job I have had doesn't mean I can't whine about the things I don't like.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Took a woman to her best friend's proposal yesterday. We made a stop at a local grocery store for champagne and flowers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I lost my career during the Great Recession. Went to hell and back, and I already had 2 degrees (undergrad and masters). I worked full time, as I went to school full-time.


 I think your application gets scrapped at 99% of places if you list unemployed, self employed, or even Uber driver, as a gap between "real" jobs. Employers always assume you are a felon maybe and won't even waste the money on a background check.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

My first run of the day was taking this woman and her boyfriend to a dodgy location near the river. The stop was at this place:










She was back in the car in about 45 seconds. Took her right back to the pick up spot. 

This is why I don't drive at night.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TLF said:


> My first run of the day was taking this woman and her boyfriend to a dodgy location near the river. The stop was at this place:
> 
> View attachment 670364
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice place. Rent would only be like $2000/mo in Reno or maybe you could buy the whole lot for $600,000.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Oh, sorry man, didn't mean for you to get called out. (like it's video 3) But 4, if you can hang on 4 is a killer.
> 
> 1:
> 
> ...


I watched all four parts.

I dislike people just a little bit more now.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TLF said:


> My first run of the day was taking this woman and her boyfriend to a dodgy location near the river. The stop was at this place:
> 
> View attachment 670364
> 
> ...


Look at it like this.. they were nice enough to spray paint numbers on the house to make it easier to find

+1 customer right there.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I think your application gets scrapped at 99% of places if you list unemployed, self employed, or even Uber driver, as a gap between "real" jobs. Employers always assume you are a felon maybe and won't even waste the money on a background check.


That was during the recession. I don’t think that’s apparent now or in the last few years. I was a self-employed gig worker for around 7 years. I found a traditional job. No one assumed I was a felon or didn’t want to work. I also offered to show my tax returns to prove the gig work. But I had professionally work before the gig work, so that helped I’m sure.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TLF said:


> My first run of the day was taking this woman and her boyfriend to a dodgy location near the river. The stop was at this place:
> 
> View attachment 670364
> 
> ...


The homes would probably look nicer at night. That doesn’t seem so bad compared to a few scary places I dropped people off at.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

TLF said:


> dodgy location near the river. The stop was at this place:


Just needs a fresh coat of paint from THD!


----------

